# Winter wraps.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A thread down the page a bit asked about wrapping hives for the winter.
I know a fellow in Ont. Canada that uses these to wrap a single deep to over winter his hives.
These are from Mann Lake and I think would be easy to fold and store during the summer.










There are two sizes, loose and snug and these fit a double stack of deeps way I read the catalog.

*Cardboard Winter Wrap Cartons*

_These specially coated, heavy-duty cardboard wraps are used to protect hives from extremely cold and frigid winds. Snug fit singles fit tightly over 2 deep hive bodies. Loose fit singles have approximately 1" (2.54 cm) around the outside of the hive bodies which allows extra room for insulation_

I went out the other day with some corrugated plastic signage I had and made a ruff copy to see if I thought it would work. After a couple modifications I think they will work fine. 

I do not like duck brand duct tape either.



I retaped them and painted it flat black.





Now all I have to do is make about 100 of them and store for next winter.

 Al


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

All those hives have bees?

I am getting my first bees in a couple weeks. Have my hive ready with one deep and a medium.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

All those hives had bees last fall. I just haven't taken the dead outs away yet.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Al, what was your survival rate this year for your bees?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

About 37% made it thru the winter. Of course here at home I had two hives abscond just after labor day for some reason.
Was a crappy winter. Normally we only loose 10% but the last two years WHEW.

The above had 6 hives across two stands, one lived and it was closet to the end of the wind break

 Al


----------

